# ADIRE AUDIO 15" PR with EV SMX 2151 15" pro woofer



## longdrive03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys. I've got some awesome EV SMX 2151 15" pro woofers used in a stage monitor that have pretty good specs for a high output woofer. I know they're not subs but I am wondering how they might work with the Adire Audio 15 PR which has the following specs: 

SD 824CM2, CMA 1.25MM/n, MOVING MASS 285G - 1500 G MAX
RMS 2.86 KG/S, VAS 1187 LIT,
XMAX 31 MM ONE WAY, FP 8.2HZ, VD 5.1 LIT, QMS 5.39

THE 2151 HAS THE FOLLOWING SPECS as measured on WT2:


FS 49.22, QMS 5.336, VAS 4.586CF CMS .107MM/N, mms 97.52g, xmas 8mm, 1mech 12mm, sd 92347 sq.mm qes .414, re 4.90, le .721 bl 18.9n's spl 97.71db 

Looks like the 2151 would fit in a 5.75 cf enclosure tuned to 38 hz with three four inch flair ports 8 inches long or a slot port.

Can anyone help with how the 2151 might work with the adire 15" PR? Thanks.




http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=430107#ixzz2rAyuRoBb


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you have a WinISD driver file you can upload?


----------



## longdrive03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mike,

Sorry for delay but I don't have the WINisd file. Is there a way to proceed without it? Thanks. Ken


----------

